# Jergens Nourishing Honey Dry Skin Moisturizer



## Dawn (Nov 16, 2017)

*INTRODUCING NEW JERGENS NOURISHING HONEY DRY SKIN MOISTURIZER*

*WHAT IT IS: *An intensely hydrating body lotion that’s infused with nourishing honey.
*WHY IT’S DIFFERENT: *Honey is currently one of the most buzzed about ingredients in skincare. Formulated with antioxidant-packed Orange Blossom Honey, which is known to contain potent antibacterial and anti-inflammatory properties, the new Jergens® Nourishing Honey Dry Skin Moisturizer softens dry skin and keeps it smooth and hydrated 24/7. Its refreshing, citrusy Orange Blossom scent enlivens and invigorates the senses.

*STAR INGREDIENT: *Orange Blossom Honey, which is gathered from the blossoms of Florida's orange tree groves during the spring. Nourishing and natural, honey is nature’s most powerful humectant that continuously pulls moisture in from the air, preserving it deep within the layers of the skin for concentrated, nourishment that lasts all day.

*FEATURES AND BENEFITS:*
• Contains naturally hydrating, antioxidant-packed honey • Provides all-day nourishment • Retains moisture deep within the skin • Refreshes with an invigorating floral scent
• Softens skin with a smoothing, non-sticky formula

*WHAT IT COSTS: *$5.99 for 16.8 oz


----------

